# 1937 Roadmaster Speed King



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2019)

This one has me a little confused because of the fork. Replaced? About four coats of house paint but overall seems pretty solid and correct. @CWCMAN V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 11, 2019)

Shawn, this is definitely a 37 deluxe model 01826.

As you mentioned, the fork is not correct. It should be a swan style fork with the use of the duel Deltas. That fender light was added later.

It looks like it has the correct three piece tank.

Pretty nice one.

Edit: I should add that this bike is badged Speed King and is not always equipped as the cataloged Roadmaster. That being said, the fork could very well be original to the bike. I believe that three tier fork style first appeared in 1938, So it could be original to the bike. However, I still bet that fender light was added at some point. It was probably originally equiped with a single Delta silver ray or the Delta horn/light combo. My best guess based on the  conduit provisions on the tank and front fender and the tank switch.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 11, 2019)

I think the fork could be correct.


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 11, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Shawn, this is definitely a 37 deluxe model 01826.
> 
> As you mentioned, the fork is not correct. It should be a swan style fork with the use of the duel Deltas. That fender light was added later.
> 
> ...



Truss rods are to close together for the dual headlights


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 11, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> Truss rods are to close together for the dual headlights




I disagree. Same truss rods and upper bracket as used on the swan style fork. It's the swan fork that sets the trusses in place but the spacing looks the same to me regardless. Read my edit


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 11, 2019)

_I think the trussrods and bracket are correct but it's a wald replacement fork 

Nick._


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2019)

The Morrow is dated 4th Qtr '37. When I get time I think I'm going to pull the fork and crank to see if the original paint matches and put this to rest. I would agree that light was added on fender. V/r Shawn


----------



## ricobike (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice badge.  Never seen that one before.  Kinda cool that it's for a Cleveland hardware store.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2019)

I know the cat shows Silver Rays but just curious if maybe this didn't have a hornlight on it? I think I may take a stab at removing the house paint and seeing if there is any original paint underneath. V/r Shawn


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I know the cat shows Silver Rays but just curious if maybe this didn't have a hornlight on it? I think I may take a stab at removing the house paint and seeing if there is any original paint underneath. V/r Shawn




Based on the combination of the built-in tank horn and the fender having the rubber grommet where the wires come up through for the Silver Ray assembly (instead of the absence of a grommet because the wires travel along the fender underside to the horn light), I'd guess (I'm not 100% on this) that this didn't have a horn light.

Amazing grab, by the way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> Based on the combination of the built-in tank horn and the fender having the rubber grommet where the wires come up through for the Silver Ray assembly (instead of the absence of a grommet because the wires travel along the fender underside to the horn light), I'd guess (I'm not 100% on this) that this didn't have a horn light.
> 
> Amazing grab, by the way.




Excellent point. I guess my main concern now is whether the fork is correct for this bike. This bike actually belongs to a friend who I am helping liquidate his collection. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Excellent point. I guess my main concern now is whether the fork is correct for this bike. This bike actually belongs to a friend who I am helping liquidate his collection. Thanks, Shawn





This bike very well might have had the horn light. I didn't think the wires running to the truss silver rays ran through the ferrule into the fender and then back up again. I've seen other bent tanks of this vintage with the horn light. I think I have a hardware page showing a bike with the horn light. I'll look later after I get home.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 13, 2019)

Here are pics from my original, _catalog _correct 37 Roadmaster badged deluxe model 01826. The wires for the silver rays run through the ferrule from the tank to the fender and then come back up through the fender under the fork.

I don't really understand what the rubber grommet was ever used for.


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 13, 2019)

cds2323 said:


> This bike very well might have had the horn light. I didn't think the wires running to the truss silver rays ran through the ferrule into the fender and then back up again. I've seen other bent tanks of this vintage with the horn light. I think I have a hardware page showing a bike with the horn light. I'll look later after I get home. For now, here is a period picture showing a horn light. The fork appears to be the flying V style.
> 
> View attachment 1095384





You’ll notice that the tank in the picture has no gills (traditionally implemented to emit the horn sound from inside the tank) because they’re not necessary with an external horn or horn light. Below is my CWC bent tank for a horn light (again, no gills). The horn tank on the bike in question has both a built-in horn and the associated gills.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2019)

how is this light powered?
i see the switch but have you opened it up?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> how is this light powered?
> i see th. switch but have you opened it up?
> 
> View attachment 1095416



I haven't but assume it is a typical battery powered front loader. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 13, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Here are pics from my original, _catalog _correct 37 Roadmaster badged deluxe model 01826. The wires for the silver rays run through the ferrule from the tank to the fender and then come back up through the fender under the fork.
> 
> I don't really understand what the rubber grommet was ever used for.
> View attachment 1095385
> ...




Not to hijack this thread...but I'd love to see a full on shot of this bike. Looks like a beaut!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 13, 2019)

Euphman06 said:


> Not to hijack this thread...but I'd love to see a full on shot of this bike. Looks like a beaut!




Thanks!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm seeing two options in regards to the fork.

Wrong fork.




Correct fork but missing bracket.




Either way, with what's there, pointing towards missing silver rays.
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> I'm seeing two options in regards to the fork.
> 
> Wrong fork.
> View attachment 1095442
> ...



Keep in mind the cream bike is Hawthorne. I see a lot of strange CWC/Snyder parts on these Hawthornes. Just a thought. Not sure about the Speed King tho, but that looks like the same fork.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> I'm seeing two options in regards to the fork.
> 
> Wrong fork.
> View attachment 1095442
> ...





I've got Silver Rays--just need to find those brackets!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I've got Silver Rays--just need to find those brackets!




I've got that bracket!

Nick.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 26, 2019)

How's the paint removal coming @Freqman1 ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> How's the paint removal coming @Freqman1 ?




Not good. This thing was evidently almost totally stripped. I was able to determine it was originally red and white from inside head tube and bottom bracket. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 26, 2019)

Bummer!



Freqman1 said:


> Not good. This thing was evidently almost totally stripped. I was able to determine it was originally red and white from inside head tube and bottom bracket. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1114822
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Yep but still a cool bike and worthy of a restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> You’ll notice that the tank in the picture has no gills (traditionally implemented to emit the horn sound from inside the tank) because they’re not necessary with an external horn or horn light. Below is my CWC bent tank for a horn light (again, no gills). The horn tank on the bike in question has both a built-in horn and the associated gills.
> 
> View attachment 1095414



Yep !


----------

